# Meet Pongo & Purdy:



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

*This is Pongo & Purdy*





I was cleaning out some of the stuff that was in their cage that was out back drying and I had them out there for a little while so I could get some good pictures of them in the daylight. They don't usually climb on the bars of the cage like this but I'm guessing they're doing that since their cage is bare at the moment. I've had them both for five days now together in the same cage so I'm hoping for babies within the month. They are so cute together, they cuddle up with eachother when they sleep which is very good because when we first got them Purdy (Female) wanted nothing to do with Pongo (Male) and she would sqeak and run away anytime he came up to her.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The squeaking and running thing, is probably a 'mating ritual'. 
Make sure you have an extra cage to put Pongo in once their litter is born.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

*Rhasputin*
Well they only did that the first two days and she was very very scared and skittish. Of me and Pongo. But the squeaking has stopped now, she is just still very skittish around me but I'm trying to work with her on handling. 'olftdn


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

*Rhasputin*
Well they only did that the first two days and she was very very scared and skittish. Of me and Pongo. But the squeaking has stopped now, she is just still very skittish around me but I'm trying to work with her on handling.


----------

